# ....



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

....


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

WOW THATS A BIG CHANGE !! HOW ADORABLE THEN AND NOW !!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes she has changed, she looks just like a baby monkey in that last pics, so adorable :love5: ( The cutest monkey ever mind LOL)


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

She is so sweet looking!! aw! Is it just the light or has her coloring changed drastically?


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

i love black masks,
and lmao at the first picture that is sooo scary mary! (uk advert)
mia
x


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

She has changed soo much, I love her big girl coloring. You just can't look at a face like that and not be happy :lol:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Shes adorable!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeh a lil mokey- how cute is she- godh she has changed soooooooo much!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

....


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

She's beautiful! :shock: 
I love her mask. She's definitely grown into a gorgeous Chihuahua.

I love your new siggy, btw.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

....


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Very cute


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: I agree!!! Her mask is STUNNING!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

She really has changed!  But still gorgeous


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

....


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I think she looks very different but adorable in both pics. Scary Mary is very funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

....


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I have to admit I still love the masks I thought Hunny was adorable when you first put pics up, She was a really fluffy puppy sooo I'm thinking she's gonna be a very well coated chi when she's older. If you can fix ur camera and keep her still anychance of a bodyshot too


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

....


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

ooo I remember you posted pics of her 2 half brothers they're gorgeous chi's and have great coats sooo she should be pretty heavily coated, I saw there was a trend for the heavier coated chis doing well in the ring lately sooo u might have another little star on your hands


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

.....


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> yeah there is i got super comment the other day that jake was perfect standard lol!!! yeah she should have a nice coat which is god for if her and jake mate when she is older yeah some in the ring have like sooo much coat butthats not standard but judges seem to like it lol


yeah I noticed that it seems to be the heavier the coat and the shorter the nose lol which doesnt seem to fit the standard to me either but hey if you breed your 2 you'll get some really nice pups.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

aww shes lovely :mrgreen:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

....


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> yeah just the way of the showing world iv got crufts with jake and ruby in march were just gonna go for the fun lol when i started showing that was my target and i got em both there so i more than happy!!!
> 
> hunni is due to start showing after xmas im booking her in for a feb show in reading so hopefully her coat will have perked up a bit lol


I'm going to crufts but just to watch get some stuff for the boys and go look at some of their relatives lol, I considered showing but Zero is pretty shy and I dont think I could do it to be honest plus omg it's expensive :shock: sooo I'm happy to watch I'm sure your 2 will do great and Crufts is such a fun day out anyway if the showing is in the morning you can always do that then look around the stalls etc.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

She is so cute just lie a little monkey  i love her black mask


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

....


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> yeah thats the only prob with showing its like soooo dear iv had my crufts schedule sitting here for weeks and have only just scraped together the cash to enter!!! its terrible lol for my 2 with schedule its ni on £50!


 :shock: you see I couldnt afford that and I know showing gets really expensive as it's not just the entrance but the traveling to plus the extra things you need for the dogs and with me I'm poor :lol: but it's all worth it in the end, well it is if you have a boy like your Jakey :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

....


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> yeah but alot of people think jake is a pet quality chi! at first it bothered me but iv watched how he is in the ring and he soooo lovesss what he does even ruby has started to really love it they get to socialise loads and they really have a great time and i have to say its made me soooooo broke lol but i couldnt stop them now when i see howthey have so much fun lol


Well he proved them all wrong and u know first hand what the showing world is like I've only seen it from the sidelines but OMG does it get bitchy especially if a new dog is on the scene who isnt from one of the people they know. It's sooo great urs love it tho cos you do see a few who honestly look like they dont wanna be there and cant handle the atmosphere it takes a special kind of dog to take it all in an perform. You never know you might recoup some of your costs with stud fee's if you can find some good quality bitchs to stud him to and people you trust with the pups


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

....


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

well I did say she'd do it :wink: she's a little diva and the last thing she wanted was to not strut her stuff and show off. Fingers crossed for you at crufts tho just remember try not to be nervous it's a big show but whatever happens it's just a great day out and if you come home with prizes all the better


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

....


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Cute


----------

